# CustomMade.com - Anyone Familiar



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Whilst wandering about the world wide web (affectionately known as www), I stumbled on this organization. From what I can gather, they provide a referral site for local woodworkers. It looks interesting and if my skills were better I might look to join.

So, I curious, is anyone familiar with CustomMade.com?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry russel ,
i don't even know how to look for this kind of stuff yet .
thanks for the link .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think Darrel Peart brought it up in one of his post.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been using them for about 4 years. It's paid for itself in sales. I get about 50 hits a month from it, and at least 4 or 6 buying customers a year. I have a couple of repeat clients, that came through the site. I would recommend it.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Tim. It's an interesting site and concept and apparently worth keeping for future reference.


----------

